# We all know the Old Ephraim story, but have you ever heard of Bruno.



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

One of my buddies posted this story on Facebook. I had never heard it before, but thought it pretty fascinating.

https://www.familysearch.org/photos/artifacts/8608258


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Incredible read - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

A neat story for sure, one that I'd never heard before either. I gotta admit though, reading through this my BS filter did buzz a couple of times. But what the heck, every a hunting story's entitled to a little embellishment.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A friends grandfather had a farm in the Antimony area at that time and I remember visiting him after he had moved to Provo. 

If my memory is correct I saw a picture of the bears hide draped over a horse with his paws touching the ground. I also remember him telling about how many bullets that the bear had in him.


----------



## RG the OG (Oct 31, 2016)

Must be something in that Antimony water! My grandpa had a dairy operation down there about 40 years ago. He told me this story about a mountain lion track that he found and turned a local hounds man on. He said his next door farmer was a grumpy old guy and disliked the irrigation system my grandpa used so whenever he could he would go shut off my grandpas water. When my grandpa noticed that his water was off he went up to turn it back on and noticed a extremely large lion track in the mud. He knew that there was a local Hunter with hounds and he went and fetched him to turn him on to the tracks. When his dogs chased the lion down and he was able to tree and shoot this very large lion. When he got this cat measured out it ended up taking the world record away from Teddy Roosevelt.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That was a great read!

I didn’t know Antimony used to be named “Coyote” either


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Some pics: http://www.monstermuleys.info/cgi-b..._thread&om=20779&forum=DCForumID5&archive=yes


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

So shots being taken beyond ethical killing ability and money involved in hunting is not new after all? 

Cool story. I wish I could hunt a grizz.


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

"_Ches Riddle stretched the hide out and kept it, because at the time there was no rack large enough to properly tan and preserve it. Many years after it was killed Ward and Utahna Gottfredson had it tanned. In the process it shrank as much as two feet in width and three feet in length._"

The fish that I catch that are, I swear as big my leg, often shrink in the cooler before I get home too. Is this the same phenomenon? :mrgreen:


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Azar said:


> "_Ches Riddle stretched the hide out and kept it, because at the time there was no rack large enough to properly tan and preserve it. Many years after it was killed Ward and Utahna Gottfredson had it tanned. In the process it shrank as much as two feet in width and three feet in length._"
> 
> The fish that I catch that are, I swear as big my leg, often shrink in the cooler before I get home too. Is this the same phenomenon? :mrgreen:


Picture is impressive








Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> So shots being taken beyond ethical killing ability and money involved in hunting is not new after all?
> 
> Cool story. I wish I could hunt a grizz.


 You don't Grizz in them there hills Son, they hunt you.:mrgreen:


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

weaversamuel76 said:


> Picture is impressive
> View attachment 129210


Just for comparison purposes, here is a photo of a black bear taken on the San Juan unit that scored well above qualifying range for Boone and Crockett:










This bear probably weighed less than 300 lbs though, he was a skinny old bear (20+ years) with bad teeth, unlikely to have survived another winter. Still, he squared close to 7 feet.

I would've loved to have stretched a tape across old Bruno.....


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah the whole weight of the bear thing seems interesting at best. But based on the photo of ole Bruno he does look like he was a solid 8-8.5' bear. Which for an interior grizz is quite a brute. 

But based on kodiak bears I know that were harvested a few months after getting a lip tattoo and actual weights...it takes a +9'6" kodiak pig bear in the fall to weigh over 1,000 lbs.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Yeah the whole weight of the bear thing seems interesting at best. But based on the photo of ole Bruno he does look like he was a solid 8-8.5' bear. Which for an interior grizz is quite a brute.
> 
> But based on kodiak bears I know that were harvested a few months after getting a lip tattoo and actual weights...it takes a +9'6" kodiak pig bear in the fall to weigh over 1,000 lbs.


2,000 pounds with 14 inch paw prints?...and they went after that thing with a .25-35 Winchester! Yeah, I can see a little exaggeration going on here. A pretty darn big bull moo cow weighs 2,000 pounds. I can't imagine a grizz that size, coastal, interior or whatever.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes thanks for sharing; Very cool story....
I was going to write "wish I could see the pics", so thanks to Bax and weaver for sharing as well.

Obviously a different time...


----------

